# Spellbook on the cheap.



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Doing little accent props for our witch house. Bought an old book from a thrift store. Aged the cover with paper mache and some paint/dry brush. Printed a couple spells off and stained the paper with a coffee filter. Set it on the easel I got on clearance from Michaels and it came out pretty fair. This will sit someplace in the main room of the haunt.





































The rubber bands on the last pic were just temporary to hold pages together until the glue dried. I also have to smudge out the "kraftshcak.com" logo on the bottom of the right page:zombie:


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how you display your finished projects on your washer/dryer - you need to make those creepy, too


Nice job with the staining! Coffee is so versatile that way.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice, looks spooked up


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool! 
Nice work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

spinwitch said:


> Nice!


Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> I like how you display your finished projects on your washer/dryer - you need to make those creepy, too
> 
> Nice job with the staining! Coffee is so versatile that way.


My wife hates when I use her appliances for my stuff
lol! I'm always wiping glue, paint overspray, etc off them. I do use them as a display table though!



Hairazor said:


> Very nice, looks spooked up


Thanks!



bobzilla said:


> Super cool!
> Nice work!


Thank you!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cool and easy, I like it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

elputas69 said:


> Cool and easy, I like it!


Thanks! I've seen your spell book tutorial a couple times and it's fantastic. Since ours is only going to be viewed from the front, I cut some corners on the detail but it will serve the purpose.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice jd!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Even the most simple props can have a great effect! nice job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice aging job! I can't wait to see it on display in the room!


----------

